# Vostok Bezel Peeling



## amiss (Feb 20, 2007)

My vostok amphibian, which I just got about 2 months ago, is exhibiting some form of corrosion on the bezel, with the shiny chrome giving way to patches of a dull yellowish-brown underneath.

On rubbing with a tissue, shiny fine specks appear on the tissue, which is probably more of the bezel peeling.

Does anyone have this problem with their vostok?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've had a couple of older ones do that.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

There appear to be several sources/makers of older Amphibias and some show this sort of degeneration.

Later watches appear to have much better consistent chrome.

You may be able to find a scrapper and use the bezel from that; do you have a picture of yours? I did have a few spares kicking around a few months back...


----------



## amiss (Feb 20, 2007)

When it was new, it looked like this










I'll take a pic of what it is now one of these days. I think from the manual they gave that it was produced sometime in '05. My sweat must be really corrosive or something. I haven't even brought this watch to the shower or to a swim.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

amiss said:


> When it was new, it looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad luck; the more modern watches are usually very good - I'll have a look in the bits boxes when I get home...


----------



## amiss (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea what the bezel looks like after all the chrome is peeled? *idea springs to head*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have a spare bezel somewhere if you would like?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Just looked - afraid that I don't have any good bezels left, sorry.

The older ones are brass underneath...


----------



## amiss (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for wanting to and offering me a bezel. But I think it's alright, I'm pretty okay living with it.. just wondering what was happening to the watch.

It's not so bad that it's brass. Thought it may have been oxidation or something


----------

